# Put the Monkey Back On...!



## tedc (Dec 31, 2006)

Morse has all but disappeared now and in another few years people will have totally forgotten what it was all about.

Recently, over a small dram, I was musing over all of the different keying styles you came across - morse could be like handwriting where you can recognise certain styles, touches and personalities coming right out over the ether. Maybe you could even identify the sender's hand!

Taking another dram, I wondered if it would be poissible to put together, before it's too late, a gallery of short morse recordings by people in the Forum.

For example, An ex R/O makes a 1 or 2 minute morse code recording of his favourite poem, stores it to whatever format, uploads it to the "morse" gallery where it sits for others to look at - maybe when they've had a dram.

Now most of us ex R/Os still have a morse key?

So how would we go about it?

I bet it can't be done!

Unless you know a way?

[effects] Reaches for bottle

-----------------------%<------------------

--- ..../-... - - .-.. .-.. --- -.-. -.- ... / .. -- / .--. .. ... ... . -.. / .-.-.


-----------------------%<-----------------


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

There's a small program called Morse Mail that will turn keying into a word do***ent and then back to morse when pasted into the program window.

Word do***ents are too large so the text is best saved as a plain text file. The attached was 25kb in word and 1.1kb as plain text.

Unfortunately the link to the download site doesn't appear to work anymore.
I have a downloaded copy (about 300kb) if anyone wants it send me a PM with your email address and I'll send it to you. Quite safe, it's been on my machine for quite a while with no problems.

If you already have it and can listen to the attached I must stress that this was recorded using the left mouse button not a morse key. My morse is not usually that bad (I hope).[=P]


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

.-.. .- -. --. ..- .- --. . , - . -.. !!

Much harder to read it when printed isn't it.

Andy


----------



## tedc (Dec 31, 2006)

meechingman said:


> .-.. .- -. --. ..- .- --. . , - . -.. !!
> 
> Much harder to read it when printed isn't it.
> 
> Andy


Andy!

Cheeky sausage!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Found the site that has the Morse Mail program for download
http://brasspounder.com:8873/index.html

<MorseMail>2001.05.27
+335-104+247-56+64-351+80-640+231-375
+80-119+288-567+336-111+80-120+87-112
+88-408+87-112+88-400+375-423+232-119
+256-104+295-167+71-103+104-111+335-95
+88-623+96-111+352-87+328-72+103-327
+87-103+312-87+103-311+95-103+256-336
+431-120+88-103+392-103+95-352+320-327
+95-111+96-335+407-80+127-87+288-71
+104-304+103-704+111-112+103-512+359-103
+88-495+480-119+104-119+88-111+88-151
+360-503+368-95+112-112+71-111+127-303
+88-359+104-103+72-111+96-399+424-343
+335-88+112-96+87-103+120-264+103-288
+351-87+87-359+424-248+120-95+304-71
+319-200+39-95+120-288+111-88+296-80
+103-367+112-500
</MorseMail>


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

GM TedC

Try Winmorse2 at http://www.winmorse.com/

easy to use. I used it to convert QRJ into MP3 for my cellphone ringtone..Sad eh?

73

Rab T


----------



## tedc (Dec 31, 2006)

King Ratt said:


> GM TedC
> 
> Try Winmorse2 at http://www.winmorse.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks Rab!

Downloaded that and managed to make it send text at 20 wpm (whatever happened to 25 wpm?)

Have also tries the package Kindly provided by Fubar.

Of the two, Fubar's package meets the requirement to provide an example of the sender's personal "handle" and accent/dialect (if those are the right words) as you actually do the keying into the pc in your own hand. It even throws in some "noise" if that turns you on. I need to find a way of fitting my morse key to a usb plug to eliminate the "feel" drawback of using a mouse button.

The package from yourself is great as it translates, from typed in text, into morse and produces pretty nifty electronic morse at (up to) 20 wpm - plain language.
Obviously the morse produced is not as good as that which we used to send...but this is a very usable package as well.

Many Thanks to those who have helped so far.

ted


----------



## tedc (Dec 31, 2006)

*Sample of Winmorse 2*

Attached is a quick sample of winmorse 2 - if this is too slow I apologise!


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Cheers Ted

I await AB7TB getting his method of key to USB sorted out.

Rab T


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

For Tedc: h/w another program for morse-goes up to 40 wpm.

Cheers

Rab T

http://www.omnicron.com/~ford/java/NMorse.html


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

...ah! Morsic to my ears!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

thanks king...........

i seem to have increased my receiving power by 20% or so............lol


----------



## Jim Moon (Mar 22, 2008)

Ah, listening to GKA whilst on turn 20-odd, reading a paperback with a mug of tea in hand at the sametime - it's called "multi-tasking" nowadays........

Happy Daze....


----------



## morseman2020 (Oct 28, 2020)

To all who want to use a morse key on their computer/laptop and send live morse ... check out a program called CWCOM MorsePower


Also... you can download a program called VOKOSCREEN to record the actual screen in Video and Sound... great program ! 


Note to mods.... I`m not spamming... I`m trying to help ! !


----------

